# Secret Kisses Lipstick - Would you wear these colors



## L281173 (Feb 14, 2011)

Check out this site.  What do you think.

http://www.secretkisseslipstick.com/


----------



## xShine (Feb 14, 2011)

Some of them like Fierce, Velvet, Naked, Midnight, It's a Girl, I could put to use. The others, I could never see myself wearing them. I definitely wouldn't buy them just by looking at the site. They don't even have the real colors. It looks like the colors were drawn on.


----------



## enajee (Feb 16, 2011)

Some of them are interesting but I would'nt purchase them now. I need to see some real life swatches first!


----------



## vmb8706 (Feb 16, 2011)

need swatches


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 17, 2011)

swatches are needed and the price needs to come down.


----------



## RealDoll (Feb 17, 2011)

Some look a lil too crazy for me. I prefer the the pinks and nudes.


----------



## captodometer (Feb 17, 2011)

I would totally wear almost all of them, but the pale and pastel ones would be a no.


----------



## priss (Apr 29, 2011)

i love every single color. the yellow, sunshine, feathers on my quite a bit.  i think for 15 she should improve the formulation a bit.  there are a lot of good lipsticks out there for this price point. right now i have 6 shades and have ordered 3 more


----------



## Copperhead (May 6, 2011)

priss said:


> i love every single color. the yellow, sunshine, feathers on my quite a bit.  i think for 15 she should improve the formulation a bit.  there are a lot of good lipsticks out there for this price point. right now i have 6 shades and have ordered 3 more



 	I was just looking at these earlier today. Ones in particular that interested me were It's a Girl, Sade', Rockstar and Naked. Do you have those? Can you please share your thoughts on them? Thanks.


----------



## L281173 (May 7, 2011)

Hi Priss:


  	Could you show us some swatches of the lipcolors that you have from this line.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (May 11, 2011)

I can't see myself buying that. The Colors look too garish for me, even if it was swatched I still wouldn't buy them. Sorry.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 11, 2011)

They certainly look interesting... I'd probably buy electricity just because, but I doubt I'd actually wear any of them. I get a CosPlay vibe from em, and I'm sure that's the intent. These are definitely not for everyday wear, and at that pricepoint, I'mma need something I can you know... use.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 11, 2011)

I doubt I would wear them, but I like the idea of them.  I admire the people who wear the really pale, odd Lime Crime shades.


----------



## priss (May 15, 2011)

I'm sorry I didn't get back to the replies sooner.  I reviewed the 6 sheds I got on my blog. Im adding a few more colors very soon.   Also, she's releasing a a few new shades pretty soon. 

  	Go here for swatches. 

  	http://pointblankdjs.com/site/content/secret-kisses-lipstick-swatches-and-contest


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 16, 2011)

Ummm, bump the swatches, I need to know where to get those earrings you're wearing with Fresh. I've been looking for something like them since seeing some similar ones in Rihanna's Rude Boy video. Seriously, help a sista out, please!



priss said:


> I'm sorry I didn't get back to the replies sooner.  I reviewed the 6 sheds I got on my blog. Im adding a few more colors very soon.   Also, she's releasing a a few new shades pretty soon.
> 
> Go here for swatches.
> 
> http://pointblankdjs.com/site/content/secret-kisses-lipstick-swatches-and-contest


----------



## Copperhead (May 16, 2011)

priss said:


> I'm sorry I didn't get back to the replies sooner.  I reviewed the 6 sheds I got on my blog. Im adding a few more colors very soon.   Also, she's releasing a a few new shades pretty soon.
> 
> Go here for swatches.
> 
> http://pointblankdjs.com/site/content/secret-kisses-lipstick-swatches-and-contest



 	Thanks so much for your reply and swatches.


----------

